# Furs at GenCon?



## BooRadley (Aug 9, 2009)

I was curious at how many furry folks would be heading to GenCon this week.

GenCon isn't a furry convention, but most fur folk seem to be really into video games, and other such fun stuff. I'll be heading there and I've only heard of one other person on my watch list heading there.

SO YES: Who plans on going?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm going, all four days.  I'm a local, so if you want some recommendations for good places to eat or whatever, I'm your gryphon.

Just don't eat the food at the convention center.  Seriously.  And stay away from Klingons.


----------



## Balun_Roo (Aug 11, 2009)

I'll be there too! I'll be working in the privateer press booth the last two days doing game demos! Any way we could coordinate a meeting or something?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 11, 2009)

BooRadley's already gone and I don't think he's replying to this thread anymore, but I can stop by your booth Sunday or something.  Are you going to be there Thursday and Friday, too?


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 11, 2009)

it's not fair!, all my other friends are going...i could have, but i spent most my money on the state fair (which was fun, except i forgot to buy wool from the wool barn...but milkshakes and stuff were good) and no way to get there... too bad we cant have another meet up that doesn't really cost money :/ would be nice to meet though.


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 11, 2009)

XanderJL said:


> it's not fair!, all my other friends are going...i could have, but i spent most my money on the state fair (which was fun, except i forgot to buy wool from the wool barn...but milkshakes and stuff were good) and no way to get there... too bad we cant have another meet up that doesn't really cost money :/ would be nice to meet though.



Well, that depends on where in Indiana you are.  I'm 20 minutes outside of Indianapolis, so that's really the only reason I'm going.

And psh, state fair.  Gen Con's totally more worthy of money!


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm well im about...25-30 minutes away..? lol yes gencon is worth it, but state fair had cheaper entrance fee..... and fiber arts :'(


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 11, 2009)

Duh the state fair was cheaper; it's not as awesome!

Northside, Southside, or Westside?


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 11, 2009)

hmm northwest side ish, 86th street area . what about you?


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 11, 2009)

XanderJL said:


> hmm northwest side ish, 86th street area . what about you?



Oh, you're not that far then.  I'm in Avon.


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 11, 2009)

ah i see. maybe if we dont meet up in gencon someday in the distant future we can have a furmeet with other people? i only know one other fur, an but he's going back to college soon and so am i.. :'( well not back for me, im going in as a freshie...


----------



## Dodger Greywing (Aug 11, 2009)

XanderJL said:


> ah i see. maybe if we dont meet up in gencon someday in the distant future we can have a furmeet with other people? i only know one other fur, an but he's going back to college soon and so am i.. :'( well not back for me, im going in as a freshie...



Me, too, and then I'll be down in IU and not so conveniently located!  I know there's a few other local furs, because quite a few go to IUPUI.  Maybe next summer when everybody's back on break.


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 11, 2009)

thats true. hope we can keep in touch. nice meeting you so far and the other two.


----------



## Balun_Roo (Aug 12, 2009)

@Dodgerwolf: nah I'll only be there saturday and sunday, I'm teaching miniature painting classes the other two days. I'll probably be one of the only white dudes with dreadlocks and I'm tall too  so I hope that helps a little.


----------



## XanderJL (Aug 13, 2009)

aw gencon facebook posted some photos, foam sword fighting, and some venders with cute hats.


----------



## kryptik (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm off to GenCon Australia lol... Anyone going in fur? Even partially lol?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 17, 2009)

Didn't notice this thread earlier, but I was at GenCon Indy on Friday and for a few hours of Saturday. Had lots of fun there. ^^
EDIT: They're not very high-quality, but you can see some photos I took while I was there in my scraps. x3


----------

